# Texas bobcat action...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Testing out the new way of posting videos. Apparently we can just paste the link and it will show the video inline. Let's see.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It works! That cat takes its time coming in! A fox if its going to come will charge in.


----------

